# Jason Kapono...



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ok, honestly now...who else fell out of their seat laughing when Jason Kapono was selected by the Cavs with the 31st pick? I bursted out into a long howling laughter that lasted for about a minute. I am still in disbelief.:laugh:


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

I was laughing too.

Kapono sucks. There is no way he should have been drafted that high, if at all. He can shoot, that's it. He's too slow and unathletic to do anything off the dribble or on defense. And he wasnt even the best shooter in the draft.


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

yea i watched alot of LA games being in socal I dont think he is very good, i started a thread wondering how did he get projected on nbadraft.net to go top first round which he did but no one answered it!!!


btw Jason Kapono looks like a used car salesman.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

He's my vote for the worst pick in the draft. Just imagine the dismay of his teammates when they see him, uh, play?, at camp...

I hope they have him guarding Lebron in scrimmage! :rotf:


----------



## TerpNation (Jun 13, 2003)

Worst pick? Yeah, it was a throw-away, but worst is a bit harsh, no?

He's really not that good.....it's kind of odd, because so many people were singing his praises after his freshman and even sophomore year.......but whatever.....he and his headbands will end up in Europe.

Hey wait a sec.....maybe Kapono and LBJ will come together over their love of headbands....they'll become best friends and Lebron will refuse to play unless Jason makes the team......


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

When Kapono went at #31, I did this ------> :nonono::rofl::krazy::whofarted:

All within about five seconds.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

alright you haters wait and see.....first you guys say kapono wont get drafted....and now he was picked almost in the first round. Continue being wrong plz, ty.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Well I guess they wanted 2 make the pick up of LeBron fair for everyone else, by canclling him out a little bit, with such a bad pick. Yeah he's a great shooter,a dn they need that, but he is completely 1 dimensional, does nothing else.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Kapono isn't as bad as you guys think he is. You can say all he can do is shoot, but what could Steve Kerr and Dell Curry do?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> Kapono isn't as bad as you guys think he is. You can say all he can do is shoot, but what could Steve Kerr and Dell Curry do?


Shoot better than Kapono can.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

All i'm saying is if Pat Garrity can make it he can too.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't know why you think he is the worst pick. Any team can use a pure shooter, nice pick up for the Cavs imo. They need a shooter with, Miles, James, Wagner, Davis, etc. MOst of you don't have a clue about what you are saying.


----------



## FaTaL (Nov 21, 2002)

if the cavs wanted a great shooter they should of drafted joe shipp. hes not super athletic but hes still a better athlete then kapono.


----------



## columbo (Jun 11, 2003)

maybe he should have changed his name to kaponovich


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

C'mon, he isn't THAT bad a pick. [strike]I'd bet that nobody would be saying that this is a terrible pick if Kapono was a black guy from the hood[/strike] instead of a goody, Madsen type.

*Comments such as these will not be tolerated--BEEZ*


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Like A Breath</b>!
> C'mon, he isn't THAT bad a pick. [strike]I'd bet that nobody would be saying that this is a terrible pick if Kapono was a black guy from the hood[/strike] instead of a goody, Madsen type.
> 
> *Comments such as these will not be tolerated--BEEZ*


If the black guy from the hood had Kapono's athleticism, I'd be making fun of him, too. 

Gotta love that race card. Play it, play it!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

THis is a decent pick, especially for a team with the Cavs' intellect, any team in the East can use a player with Kapono's skills. But shocking to me was that Carl English went undrafted especially as pure shooters is another the East is deprived of. Matt Bonner got drafted! That to me was the worst pick in the draft, especially with Ron Slay and Carl English, oh Hollis Price as well still out there...


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

You guys are being too harsh on Kapono. Sure it might have been a little bit high for him to be picked, but it's not like he's a horrible player. He can shoot the lights out, and in the NBA, that's always a positive regardless of athleticism.


----------



## hitokiri (May 22, 2003)

I wouldnt say that this is the worst pick in the draft but it was a damn stupid one. While Kapono might fit well with the Cavs they could have traded about 10 picks down and still got him. Furthermore the Cavs arent to strong or deep at the 4 spot and Sofoklis was still available as was Jerome Beasely. I think Travis Hensen, Sofo, Beasley, Carl English or Malick Badiane would have been much better picks and would all have fit in with the Cavs better the Kapono. He will also be a risk defensively because of his lack of quickness and athletic ability.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

Agreed, Sofo would have been a much better pick. Their offence is set as one of the best in the league, but their D is questionable.

Also, I agree that Kapono isnt that bad of a player, but he shouldn't have gone to the Cavs, although if we are playing the race card, then it wont be LBJ fallin in love with Kapono's headbands, it will be Z and Mihm's falling in love with his whiteness.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If you combined him and Miles you might get one good small forward.

I think that's the thinking in cleveland.

Didn't Cleveland draft Trajan Langdon as well?


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

ok kapono may not be athletic but he finds ways to score. Granted, his shooting is his best asset....but he can finish good. Unlike steve kerr who can only bomb 3's....kapono can shoot the mid range shot....and finish strong to the hoop.


----------



## MG (Jul 16, 2002)

Why so much hatin' on Kapono?

His ceiling is lower than players like Badiane and Sofo but at least you know what you are getting with Kapono. The Cavs team is chock full of athletes like Miles, Davis, Wagner, and LeBron so maybe they wanted to balance it out with a shooter who can serve as a zone buster. 

This is the youngest team in the NBA so I can see why they wouldn't need any more 18/19 year old projects. I'm not sure if Kapono is the answer but I can at least see their reasoning.

And yes I also heard the interview on L.A. radio with Phil Jackson. The Lakers would've selected Kapono with the next pick if Cleveland had passed on him.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pr0wler</b>!
> ok kapono may not be athletic but he finds ways to score. Granted, his shooting is his best asset....but he can finish good. Unlike steve kerr who can only bomb 3's....kapono can shoot the mid range shot....and finish strong to the hoop.


if they really wanted a shooter might as well have taken Kyle Korver, at least he can pass the ball a litte. Though neither can play D at this level.


----------



## a_ndrew3000 (May 19, 2003)

He scored as many points as reggie miller did....and he turned out to be pretty good player.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

set many school records at UCLA such as pac 10 honors all 4 years, and only player to lead the team every year in scoring for his college career. As mentioned above, Reggie Miller did very well at UCLA....and has had a great career in the NBA. And was Miller very athletic? No he was skinny with very little game outside of the 3 point shot. Get over the white guy stereotype people.


----------



## Jermyzy (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm happy for Kapono  He could've left earlier in his college career, but stayed. Then everybody said he wouldn't get drafted, but he did and early 2nd round too!


----------



## bbendone (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> If you combined him and Miles you might get one good small forward.
> 
> I think that's the thinking in cleveland.
> ...



Trajan Langdon was good until he hurt his knee, he was headed to the ALL-STAR GAME!!!:laugh:


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

part of what makes reggie so good is how well he moves without the ball and how well he uses screens, kapono's a long ways


----------



## hitokiri (May 22, 2003)

I think the 2 real problems with Kapono which will make or break his career are his defense and his ability to create his own shot. If he can do both he will definatly be a solid pro. The problem with his D is that due to a lack of athletic ability he may not be able to keep up defensively. He also isnt quick enough to create his own shot.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

No, there are lots of NBA role players who can't create their own shot and play soft defence. Dell Curry? Kerr? Hell, Reggie Miller is pretty much fits that bill.

The problem with Kapono is that in addition to soft defence, and not being able to create his own shot, he also CAN'T DRIBBLE, CAN'T PASS and CAN'T REBOUND!!! :upset: 

KAPONO :dead: IS A BUST BUST BUST BUST BUST!!! 

As *knickstorm* said, at least Kyle Korver can pass the ball a little. (And he rebounds too- even if he does it with mirrors, the guy grabs a lot of boards. It's amazing how great vision and smarts will let you get to the spot where the rebound is going to go...)


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

as long as players like eric piatowski and pat garrity and danny ferry and austin croshere can find work in the nba as tallish slow spot up shooters, there will continually be job openings for guys like jason kapono to replace them

there is nothing wrong with standing someone like kapono on the perimeter for 8-10 min a game, the defender thinking (hey this guy is slow and is no threat to put it in the floor, i can help off and still recover) a penetration and kick out to a wide open kapono for a three

or setting a ball screen for a jetlike penetrator like wagner or james and if his man helps up, then instead of going to the hoop, fading for a spot up 3 on a kick out off the mismatch? or coming off a ballscreen and pulling up because the defender was late getting through and the big man didn't hedge properly?

that strategy knocked dallas out of the play offs
and that kerr guy is only 6'1

at least at 6'7-6'8 kapono might snatch a rebound or two over a smaller guard when its a long rebound that gets tipped out


just because he doesn't race up and down the floor and try to dunk everything and block every shot and make sportscenter plays doesn't mean he isn't nba material

whatever happened to fans being enamored with proven college players that know how to play basketball?


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

The problem is, he has not proven he knows how to play COLLEGE basketball. 

You need to have marginal skills in ball handling and/or rebounding to be the player you are talking about. Piatkowski gets way more assists in the NBA in 23 minutes than Kapono does in college. The other guys are 6-9 or 6-10; Croshere is pretty athletic, Ferry had a decent handle, Garrity was a good rebounder in college.

I may be wrong, but I do not see this guy working out.

Kyle Korver is a similar player, who gets 2 to 3 times the assists/boards Kapono does. He has IMO a much better shot, and is far from a sure thing.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Kapono will do fine with LJ passing him the ball. The only problem is I don't see why Clevland is drafting all these guards. They need help at the 4 behind Boozer.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Kapono is a good shooter, mixed with the handling and speed of Mark Madsen, who is just horrible, rebounding aside. Kapono will find a role on the Cavs, which is to come in for about 15 minutes per game, to stand on the perimeter, and wait for people to kick it out to him, so he can knock down the shots. He'll never be a legit starter in the league, but he'll be a good little boost off the bench.

It was a bad pick at #31 though, he probably could have fallen into the 50's, and if Cleveland wanted him so bad, they could have easily traded into a position to have him.

Oh, whoever made the comparisons to Steve Kerr, Reggie Miller, etc. That's just horrible, because they were all fast, and Reggie can hit almost ANY shot, he's a legend. Kapono and Reggie shouldn't be mentioned in the same sentence, even though I just did.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

*Kapono was not a bust*

IMO, Kapono is better than Korver
Kapono has a lot more toughness, and is a more proven player
Korver just had a good showing in the tourney

the same arguments were made against Casey Jacobsen (who i am a fan of) when he was drafted, and he turned out to be a great pick, granted Jacobsen is a much better shooter

one thing which has been overlooked is the fact that ballhandling (dribbling AND passing) can easily be developed, as well as, as hard as it is to believe, athleticism. the are drills that can improve quickness and speed, and there is weightlifting also

the Cavs badly needed a shooter, the only other gunner they have is Desagana Diop (sic)

ergo, Kapono was in no way a bust


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Kapono would have not dropped past the Lakers, Phil Jackson apparently said that he would have taken him if he was available.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Anyone know how many second rounders actually make rosters on average? It's a very low number. So instead of taking a risk on a guy they didn't know much about the Cavs took Kapono and knew what they were getting, a guy who can't do much more than shoot. But last time I checked shooting was a part of the game. If he can do that then he should at least be able to find a spot on their roster. Who knows, maybe he'll actually develop his game a little bit and turn into a quality player. You know, great athleticism isn't REQUIRED to suceed in the NBA.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

i believe it was John Wooden who once said

"Shooting makes up for a multitude of sins."

translation: if you cant do much but bomb the **** out of the opposition, thats a great amount of skill


----------



## tidho (Jul 29, 2002)

Kapona is a situationa shooter, nothing more, nothing less. I'm amazed people are making this big a deal out of this. 

People have mentioned Kerr, Curry, Ferry, etc. I think closer comparisons are UCLA's own Trace Murray, or Dennis Scott.

The Cavaliers need depth at PG and PF, but didn't like any PG's available and will sign PJ Brown at PF.

You don't need to run and dunk in this league to be effective as a role player Kapono will be just fine. Look at the depth chart, he's at best their tenth man (likely their twelth if they sign a PG &PF) - no harm done.

columbo posted "maybe he should have changed his name to kaponovich" - now that's funny! He wouldn't have "fell" to the Cavaliers if he had.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow Kerr, Curry, Ferry and now Kapono this is a rogues gallery of former Cavaliers


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

All the names thrown out there as comparisons for Kapono or if they can make it he can, are not on at all.

For starters, the guys like Pat Garrity and Danny Ferry. These guys are power forwards. They get open jumpers because post players dont have to play much perimeter D, and these guys are able to slip out because their defender is worrying more about what's going on in the paint. Also, post players are not very good at getting off of picks. You set a pick on a PF or a C, and you will get an open look. Guards and SF's are athletic and agile enough to get around or off a pick and still get back to the shooter. These comparisons are off.

Reggie Miller, Eric Piatkowski, and Steve Kerr. These are more valid because they are wing players, but still, the comparisons don't have much besides that. All 3 of these players get open looks because they move well without the ball and utilize picks very well. JAson Kapono does not do this. He needs to work on both aspects. Im more pointing towards Kerr and Pike, cuz Reggie is quick enough to get shots off in other ways. Piatkowski is actually faster than Kapono as well. Being a Clipper fan, Ive seen enough of Pike and living in SoCal, seeing Kapono all the way back to his HS days, I've seen enough of him too. Pike moves better. 

You can't just be a good shooter and make it in the league. If you can't create your own shot, you better be able to find a way to get open by moving around and getting around picks. Jason Kapono does not do this well. Can he learn it? Sure. But he has work to do. 

If you wanted a shooter, Korver, Carroll, and Hansen would have been better fits. All are as good of shooters, but also move better and can find a way to get open.


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

he should have come out 2 years earlier when he still have better stocks, right now his stock is dropping and he isnt a great player to begin with anyway he sucks


----------

